# eggs & cholesterol



## Skib (Oct 6, 2003)

i eat 3 whole eggs a day... so about 15-20 a week (don't always have them on weekends)

i was talking to my friend the other day who's in a health and nutrition program at the university of western ontario and she told me i shouldn't be eating that many whole eggs a day... according to her one shouldn't eat more than 4 whole eggs a week... that kinda caught me off guard as 4 a week seems like NOTHING...

she said my cholesterol levels are probably through the roof...

is she right? or should i not worry about it?

also, i'd appreciate some more info on cholesterol and how it affects your body...

could somebody clarify this topic for me?

thanks so much...


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 6, 2003)

3 whole eggs  a day doesn't sound that bad..dunno..but in any case that is why we eat egg whites


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2003)

Eggs


----------



## BigBallaGA (Oct 6, 2003)

egg whites are fine to consume in large proportions, the yolks are where the cholesterol is.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2003)

There is nothing wrong with the yolk.  I eat 2-3 a day myself for a few years now and my cholestorol is just fine.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Oct 6, 2003)

thats because you are special,, hahahaha,,,

if you counter act the intake of cholesterol from eggs with things such as oatmeal and garlic it is advisable,,, otherwise consuming 2-3 yolks a day for most is not recommended.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 6, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> thats because you are special,, hahahaha,,,
> 
> if you counter act the intake of cholesterol from eggs with things such as oatmeal and garlic it is advisable,,, otherwise consuming 2-3 yolks a day for most is not recommended.


Did you read my link???

Who says 3 egg yolks a day is not recommended?  Show me and make it good cuz I can argue this one til the day is done.


----------



## derekisdman (Oct 6, 2003)

Who the freak knows, this guy say eggs are fine, another doctor will tell you not to eat more than 4 or so a week due to cholestrol.  Just get it checked often and make sure it's reasonable.


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 6, 2003)

trusting the advice of doctors..a tricky thing


----------



## oaktownboy (Oct 6, 2003)

especially for bodybuilders..that is


----------



## LongBiker (Oct 7, 2003)

Skib,

Just have some blood work done to check your cholessterol, triglycerides, etc. Then you'll know where you stand.


----------



## Skib (Oct 7, 2003)

aight

as for whites i eat those too, but there's twice the protein inside the yolk... plus some fat... i need SOME fat...


----------



## BigBallaGA (Oct 7, 2003)

no there is not twice the protien inside of the yolk,,, whites is where the majority of the protein is.  the yolks nuritional make up consists of mostly fat and cholesterol unlike the whites which are low of the latter and high in protein !


----------



## X Ring (Oct 7, 2003)

hmm so the 5-7 whole eggs I eat per day probably isnt the best thing for me?  Maybe I should really cut back on the yokes, but they taste so good!  At least I will die happy, right?
Gary


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BigBallaGA *_
> no there is not twice the protien inside of the yolk,,, whites is where the majority of the protein is.  the yolks nuritional make up consists of mostly fat and cholesterol unlike the whites which are low of the latter and high in protein !


WRONG!!! The yolk has 3 G. Protein and the White has 3 G. protein.  Making it a total of 6G Protein per egg.

 Before posting advice you really need to learn the facts


XRing - Your fine with 5 eggs.  Please read that link I posted above.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Oct 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> WRONG!!! The yolk has 3 G. Protein and the White has 3 G. protein.  Making it a total of 6G Protein per egg.
> 
> Before posting advice you really need to learn the facts
> ...




CORRECT,,, with that said, the ratio of protein/fat is too high in the yolk.  That is why eating whites is much better for protein intake.  If you want high fat and cholesterol intake, by all means, do eat as many yolks as you please !!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2003)

> The Cholesterol Issue
> 
> Do eggs adversely effect cholesterol levels? Most people would answer "yes" without even thinking twice. However, this seems to be a popular misconception, not supported by the evidence, according to Dr. Donald J. McNamara, PhD, of the Egg Nutrition Center, in Washington, DC, who made a presentation entitled "The Impact of Egg Limitations on Coronary Heart Disease Risk: Do the Numbers Add Up?"
> 
> ...



For those to lazy to read the article here is an important part of it.

BigBalla - I want to see something backing up your advice here.  IMO - you have no clue what you are talking about.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Oct 7, 2003)

whats so hard to understand about what i am saying,,, i mean its pretty simple to me.  if you want egg protein without fat or cholesterol eat the WHITES,, if you do not care about consuming cholesterol and fat eat the YOLKS.... if you want both, eat the whole egg !!!!! simplifico !!!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2003)

You are saying the yolk is bad and thats bull.  The yolk provides health benefits and thats including the cholesterol.  Again, you can't prove otherwise and you have no facts (and that doesn't mean the American Heart Association either).

You do know that we require fat in our diets don't you?


----------



## BigBallaGA (Oct 7, 2003)

that fact that we all need fat in our diets is understood, and i will contend that there are much better fat sources than eggs.  And no i am not saying that the yolk is entirely bad, infact the yolk contains all of the vitamins and most minerals.  Therefore its great for the vitamin/mineral value, but with that the yolk also has high fat/cholesterol.  By all means, if you have other means of containing your cholesterol levels by eating foods and counter act it, do eat whole eggs.  But getting back to the original question of whether egg yolk will raise the cholesterol levels, and the answer is simply yes it will.  because they are full of it !
If protein is what a person is after, it would be nutritionally sound to eat 2 whites rather than the whole egg, for the equal amount of protein but no fat or cholesterol !!!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2003)

This is what you are not understanding.  Dietary cholesterol and fat is different.  Again, show me the facts. 

The intake of dietary cholestorol and fats have little to no impact on your triglycerides or cholesterol.


----------



## Skib (Oct 7, 2003)

i eat 3 whole eggs with my cup of egg whites for 2 reasons

1) adds flavour to the tasteless whites
2) 3 whole eggs = close enough to 10 g of fat... exactly the amount i should be eating with each meal... throw in a small bowl of oatmeal and booya... a nice healthy breakfast : )

or so i like to think!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Skib *_
> i eat 3 whole eggs with my cup of egg whites for 2 reasons
> 
> 1) adds flavour to the tasteless whites
> ...


Its a perfect breakfast


----------



## Flex (Oct 7, 2003)

so does a jumbo egg (8g of protein) have 4grms in the white and 4 in the yolk then?

i eat 4 jumbo egg whites a day (occasionally i'll throw in 1 yolk), 1 cup of oats (w/water), 1 cup skim milk and 3 pieces whole wheat toast...hows that for breakfast?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 7, 2003)

Yes it does.  I just checked for ya. 

What are your goals?


----------



## sara (Oct 7, 2003)

Wouldn't the egg yolks turn bad when you heat it at a certain temp?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2003)

Why would you say that?  Its a saturated fat.


----------



## sara (Oct 8, 2003)

I read somewhere when you heat the eggs at a certain level the cholostroel would dissapear


----------



## ogabott (Oct 9, 2003)

I used to eat too many whole eggs, and my cholestorol was way too high.  I started eating 5 egg whites and one yolk every other day for breakfast (along with the rest of my breakfast).    

And wow... cholestorol is lower, even considered healthy now.
Point is, facts or no facts cholestorol is no good.  if you want a fat source, get it somewhere else.  and if you want better taste, get that somewhere else too.


----------



## X Ring (Oct 9, 2003)

see why does everyone say this even people who should know about it.  cholesterol is essential, it is necessary.  Too much obviously isnt good please dont say it is bad or no good.  If you cut out all the cholesterol or most of it you would be in rough shape not to mention you wouldnt have any sex drive
Gary


----------



## Arnold (Oct 9, 2003)

I now only eat Egg Beaters, the vegetable flavored one!


----------



## ogabott (Oct 9, 2003)

true cholesterol isn't bad, but too much is.... fat isn't bad either, but too much is.  Eating too much fat- you will be fat.
too much cholesterol, blocked arteries.

My dad had a friend who was 41 years old.  died suddenly because his high cholesterol blocked his arteries.  But what did he care,  his sex drive was real high....


----------



## X Ring (Oct 9, 2003)

i didnt say the higher you cholesterol the higher your sex drive and I didnt say that was all that mattered.  My point was moderation.  And you sex drive doesnt go up with your cholesterol.  And eggs are the only thing you should be watch if you are concerned about your cholesterol.   Just pay attention to what you eat, anyone with half a brain can figure it out


----------



## kdwa1 (Oct 9, 2003)

EGGS are GREAT! I had 15 of them today including three yolks.Yes we need a certain amount of cholesterol.It's also a fact that yolks contain lecithin which helps break down cholesterol,and have many nutrients and aminos.
So enjoy a few yolks everyday with the whites.Cook em eat em and don't worry about it too much.But keep it at 2-3 per day.
While your at it throw in a few shrimp,they have good cholesterol.Yummy!


----------



## BigBallaGA (Oct 9, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kdwa1 *_
> EGGS are GREAT! I had 15 of them today including three yolks.Yes we need a certain amount of cholesterol.It's also a fact that yolks contain lecithin which helps break down cholesterol,and have many nutrients and aminos.
> So enjoy a few yolks everyday with the whites.Cook em eat em and don't worry about it too much.But keep it at 2-3 per day.
> While your at it throw in a few shrimp,they have good cholesterol.Yummy!



15 eggggggggs  are you getting ready for the olympia or some shit 

dammnnnn thats a lot of eggs = fat+cholesterol


----------



## kdwa1 (Oct 9, 2003)

Maybe you didn't get the numbers right.That would be 12 whites and three whole.Which equals around 48 g's of protein at two seperate meals.Three yolks is not much fat or cholesterol,especially when training hard.I'm far from any Olympia but am trying to build and cycling One+ prohormones now.Of course I get my protein from different sources.But just love those eggs.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Oct 10, 2003)

ohh ok, i re-readed and 12 whites sounds fine, in fact thats quiet a lot of protein. i thought 15 whole eggs, which would seems insane.

cheers !


----------



## kdwa1 (Oct 10, 2003)

I confess, I'm a protein junky.Sometimes I'll have three chicken breasts and a can of tuna at the same meal alsr eight eggs and a can of salmon plus a dozen almonds.Or a sirlon steak and pork steaks together.MMM!


----------



## five8 (Oct 10, 2003)

How many grams or miligrams of cholesterol  does a egg have.


----------



## kdwa1 (Oct 10, 2003)

OK here's the breakdown:

1 whole large egg,

Protein-6.3 gms
carbo-.6 gs
fat-5.0 gs
CHOL-213 mgs
sod.-63 mgs
fiber-0


----------

